
Over the Next Year, Germany Will Hit a Scary Demographic Milestone - imartin2k
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/germany-scary-demographic-milestone/
======
rs999gti
> Developed countries tend to have a lower fertility rate due to lifestyle
> choices associated with economic affluence where mortality rates are low,
> birth control is easily accessible and children often can become an economic
> drain caused by housing, education cost and other cost involved in bringing
> up children. Higher education and professional careers often mean that women
> have children late in life. This can result in a demographic economic
> paradox.

From the NIH:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4255510/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4255510/)

------
netzone
I don't necessarily think this is a huge problem. In a healthy society there
is by default less births.

~~~
woodandsteel
The problem is when you have so many people over the retirement age who are
being financially supported by a shrinking group of workers.

------
craftyguy
Good. There is already an unsustainable number of people on Earth, even though
biology drives people to violently disagree.

------
johan_larson
Reinstitute the draft, with two years of service starting at age 30. Anyone
raising two or more children is exempt.

------
mrguyorama
A low national birth rate is only an issue if you also hate immigration.

~~~
istorical
For now, until existing developing nations become more developed and their
birth rates drop too.

In a number of decades you'll see developing nations catch up to our fertility
rates, and then the immigration solution to the unceasing growth pyramid
scheme will need a new mechanism to survive, or we'll have to adapt.

